# Removing a Forsythia bush ?



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

ants1929 said:


> I need to remove a large forsythia I would like some tips on what would be the best way to do this Thanks


They are so pretty in the spring. You can cut it back, maybe you could keep it as a smaller bush?

If you want to get rid of it, wait until spring, just after it fully leafs out, then cut it to the ground, repeat as necessary. Then physically remove as many roots as possible.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Hook one end of a chain around it, the other aroung the axel of your'e 4 wheel drive and pull.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Hook one end of a chain around it, the other aroung the axel of your'e 4 wheel drive and pull.


The axle?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I was kidding:whistling2:


----------



## ants1929 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am removing because I am installing a kids swing set were it is now and would like to remove most if not all the roots I was thinking may be a heavy ax should do the trick


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd go with the chain and truck idea, only don't use the axle. The tow hitch would be acceptable though. I've removed many a shrub in my yard by pulling them out.

If you soak the soil well before hooking up, many of the roots will come with it. Drop a soaker hose around the base and out to the drip zone of the shrub. Let it run over night and you should be good to go in the morning.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I really did not use the axle, but attached it to the frame of my Jeep and pulled out a whole hedge of yew bushes a couple years ago. Granted, I did need to chop the heavy roots with an ax first but for the most part they pulled out pretty easy.


----------

